

Instantly migrate to a secure password hashing scheme - swah
http://orip.org/2013/11/instantly-migrate-to-secure-password.html

======
swah
Sincerely, I'm just posting this here in the hope that tptacek tells us if its
a good idea. I don't know crypto - just follow the recommendations.

